# Wie senke ich den PH-wert?



## fabi1 (7. Juni 2010)

Tag....Also wir haben einen See...Beziehungsweise unser Angelverein. Der See hat eine Fläche von ca.1.56 Ha ist ca.2m Tief und laut Gutachten hat er einen Ph-wert von 8. So das ist ja noch nicht so schlimm denke ich mal. Da aber die Wasserpest diese Bedingungen anscheinend mag ist sie im moment oder bald wieder so am Wuchern das man nicht Angeln kann. Ich habe gehört das man den Ph-wert mit Kalk also kein düngekalk senken kann...oder mit speziellen Ton.(bentonit) Das letztere ist eher zu teuer. Geht es denn nicht mit Kalk??? Oder habt ihr noch andere Möglichkeiten.Karpfen sind schon drin um den See einzutrüben.
Schon mal ein danke von mir und unserem ASV Willingen.
Mfg Fabian


----------



## Steff_1406 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Hi fabi1,

also pH 8 ist doch schon relativ grenzwertig denke ich. Aber das kommt natürlich auch noch darauf an was die anderen werte widerspiegeln.
Ob kalken hilft wage ich zu bezweifeln. würde durch Kalk der pH nicht noch weiter angehoben werden??


----------



## xAlex (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Also mit Kalk hebst du den PH-Wert an. Branntkalk wird oft verwendet um Teiche zu entsäuern.

In deinem Fall ist Kalk ungeeignet.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre Mist! z.B Pferdemist.
Durch den Nährstoffeintrag steigt auch der PH-Wert.

Die Sache würde ich mich allerdings vorsichtig ranntasten, sonnst müsst ihr wg. übersäuerung noch kalken...


----------



## Windmaster (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Jupp, Kalk hebt den ph-Wert an !


----------



## corax (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Hallo fabi1,
ein pH-Wert von 7-8 ist für unsere einheimischen Gewässer völlig normal. Deshalb braucht an dem pH- Wert garnichts geändert werden. Branntkalk würde in diesem Fall den pH-Wert auf Werte über 8 anheben und den Angelteich für Fische so langsam unbewohnbar machen. M. Obelt hat völlig recht. Branntkalk wird nur da eingesetzt, wo das Gewässer "sauer" ist, d.h. pH-Werte unter 7 hat, um den pH-Wert auf den Neutralwert von 7 anzuheben (z.B. Schweden/Norwegen). Pferdekacke würde zunächst den Teich überdüngen, d.h. die Wasserpflanzen ( und die Algen ) würden für kurze Zeit besser wachsen, bevor alles wegen Sauerstoffmangels abstirbt. Unglaublich dieser Vorschlag!  
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Der Ph wert hängt immer mit der KH zusammen,um einen Ph auf Dauer zu senken muss die KH geknackt werden.Bewegt sich die KH bei 0-3 kann man auch mit einigen mitteln die Ph senken.

Ein Säuresturtz weil die KH gegen Null geht,ist nur ganz selten möglich,da Mulm und Schlamm....eine Pufferwirkung auf die Ph haben.Der so oft erwähnte Säuresturtz kommt nur ganz ganz selten zustande.

Im Aquarium läuft das senken zb.mit Torf Erlenzapfen Salzsäure Eichenextrackt....ab,das geht aber nur wenn die KH weg ist.

In eurem fall würd ich versuchen Eichenstämme (frisch) im See zu versenken,was ab einer bestimmten größe eher schwierig wird,da mit einem Stamm-Ast nicht soviel zu gewinnen ist.

Ansonsten gibt es die möglichkeit mit Salzsäure die KH zu knacken,um damit Ph zu drücken,aber mit Salzsäure muss jemand ran der bißchen Plan davon hat,man macht das zb.mit Feuerwehrpumpen-Wasser + Salzsäure muss vermischt werden und im See verteilt versprüht werden.

Les mal hier,der erklärt das ganz gut ist zwar für AQ bereich,aber nix anderes wie mit anderen Wasser.

Von meinen 19 Becken mit Red Bee's laufen 9 Becken auf KH 0 und Ph 5,5-6,0,heißt ich pansche dauernd Wasser zurecht um auf diesen Ph zu kommen.

http://www.deters-ing.de/Wasser/ph.htm

lg


----------



## Illex2442 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Kurz zu den Vorpostern:

Mist düngt in erster Linie nur und hat kaum auswirkungen auf den pH-Wert.Einziges wäre Torf oder frisches Gras,doch auch hier ist die Düngewirkung höher wie die von dir gewünschte pH-Wertsenkung,denn die Wasserpest wächst bei einem pH-Wert von sieben noch genauso...Durch den Schlamm und die ganzen organischen Stoffe wirst du aber mit allen Mitteln nicht unter pH 7 kommen und wenn doch,dann ist das sehr teuer und nur kurzfristig,bis er wieder hoch geht!Du hast einfach ein natürliches Gewässer...
Kalk hebt wie von einigen Vorpostern geschrieben den pH-Wert.Wird in der Fischzucht als Allroundmittel im Sommer bei Algenblüte eingesetzt...

Nun mein Tipp,

setzt mehr Karpfen rein!

Hört sich blöd an,ist aber so und machen wir hier auch!Denn,wenn die Karpfen richtig am gründeln sind wird dein Wasser trüb,der Wasserpest wird das Licht entzogen und ohne Licht wächst nichtmal die!

Wenn du noch Fragen hast dann schick mir ne kurze PN,bin nämlich nicht so oft hier...

Gruß Illex2442


----------



## fabi1 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Danke für die vielen Vrschläge und Tipps. @Illex2442: Es sind  zentner  Karpfen im letzten Jahr neu rein gekommen und es waren schon viele drin.Die wurden ganau aus dem Grund den du genannt hast eingesetzt trotzdem danke für deine antwort.
Mfg Fabian


----------



## Sneep (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Hallo,

ein Ph-Wert von 8,0 ist absolut nicht grenzwertig, unter der Voraussetzung, er ist stabil und gut gepuffert.

Er ist auch nicht wie hier behauptet im sauren, sondern im alkalischen Bereich. Eine Kalkung würde den Wert weiter in Richtung 9,0 verschieben, dann wäre er aber grenzwertig.

Auch eine Absenkung des PH auf 7,0 rechtfertigt von den geringen Auswirkungen auf die Pflanzen her, keine Experimente an den Wasserwerten. 

Mir ist keine gangbare Möglichkeit bekannt in einem Gewässer den PH-Wert abzusenken.

Bei den Vorschlägen zur Düngung (mit Pferdemist), zieht es mir die Schuhe aus!

Wie kann man ernsthaft solch einen Vorschlag machen?#q

Ich würde jeden Landwirt anzeigen, wenn er Mist auch nur in der Nähe meines Gewässer lagern würde.

Düngung von Teichen gibt es in der Teichwirtschaft. 

Dann sind aber weder Wasser noch Fische im Teich.

Was wäre die Folge eines solchen Wahnsinns?

PH =  langfristig unverändert

Sauerstoff  = schlagartiger Abfall des Sauerstoffgehaltes

org. Belastung  =schlagartige Erhöhung des Wertes BSB (biologischer Sauerstoff Bedarf)

Fischbestand = ggf. Fischsterben durch Anstieg Ammoniak und Nitrit

Pflanzen = Beschleunigung des Pflanzen- und schlagartige Beschleunigung des Algenwachstums durch Zunahme der Nährstoffe.

Sonstiges = Gefahr der Bildung einer Schicht aus Schwefelwasserstoff (fauler-Eier-Geruch)am Gewässergrund.


Reicht das?

Ich geh mir erst mal einen Baldrian-Tee aufbrühen, oder besser zwei. #q

sneep


----------



## Jens84 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Düngung von Teichen gibt es in der Teichwirtschaft.
> 
> Dann sind aber weder Wasser noch Fische im Teich.



Hi Sneep,

ich hoffe dein Tee wirkt schon :q ,

denn das stimmt so nicht ganz.

Das Einbringen von Festmist findet durchaus in der Teichwirtschaft statt und zwar in bespannten Teichen.

Allerdings hat das nix mit der Änderung des PH-Wertes zu tun (höchstens mit der Stabilisierung des Wertes), sondern mit der Vermehrung von natürlichen Fischnährtieren in der Teichwirtschaft.

Bei Interesse kann ich dir per PN nen Link schicken wo das nachzulesen ist. (Gü.a.Pa hat in nem anderen Forum dazu nen guten Artikel geschrieben.)

Passt nicht so ganz in das Thema hier.

Grüße  Jens #h


----------



## Hilde (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Hallo Fabian,

die Hoffnung Euer Wasserpflanzenproblem über den pH zu regulieren, wird nicht klappen, denn da spielen noch viele andere Faktoren eine Rolle.

Ein pH von 8 ist auch nicht aussagekräftig ohne zu wissen unter welchen Umständen die Messung zustande kam (Tageszeit, Jahreszeit). Der pH-Wert kann im Laufe eines Tages, in Abhängigkeit von der Nährstoffbelastung des Gewässers, nämlich ordentlich schwanken. 
Eine Messung nach einem heissen Sommertag kann z.B. sehr hohe pH-Werte von über 9 haben, weil die Wasserpflanzen während der Photosynthese dem Wasser Kohlendioxid entziehen (biogene Entkalkung). Das kann dann für die Fische gefährlich sein wenn viel Ammonium im Wasser ist, weil das dann zu Ammoniak übergeht und sehr fischgiftig ist. In der Nacht, wenn die Pflanzen dann wieder Kohlendioxid abgeben, sinkt der pH wieder.

Ich wüsste nicht wie Ihr Euer Wasserpflanzenproblem (wenn es denn eines ist) effektiv in den Griff bekommen wollt, ohne dass Ihr die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser rausbekommt, was auf Ausbaggern des Schlammes hinausläuft.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## moon2k3 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

kauft euch ein wurmrechen (oder bastelt euch den selber ) 

hol dir noch 2 starke männer ran und raus und reinziehen 

das rausgefischte kraut 10+ meter sammeln verotten / verbuddeln 

damit werdet ihr schon mal nährstoffe los 

im winter schilf kürzen und gut 

aber wie schon gesagt wurde ein PH wert von 8 is doch normal 
mit einen guten SBV wert ( das der PH werd nicht schwankt ) 
seid ihr doch gut dran 

verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht den sinn und zweck hier bei dieser aktion :/


----------



## Fischpaule (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*



Hilde schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,
> 
> die Hoffnung Euer Wasserpflanzenproblem über den pH zu regulieren, wird nicht klappen, denn da spielen noch viele andere Faktoren eine Rolle.
> 
> ...



Moin

Das ist die einzige vernünftige Aussage, die ich hier gelesen habe....

Eine Kalkung erhöht den ph-Wert nur sehr kurzfristig stärker, sorgt aber für eine Nivellierung und damit langfristig für eine Senkung eines hohen und eine Erhöhung eines niedrigen ph-Wertes.
Eine Düngung kann u.U. in von Hilde beschriebener Weise den ph-Wert extrem ansteigen lassen.
Deshalb ist eine Düngung mit Mist oder auch Gülle (natürlich auch im bespannten Zustand) nur zu empfehlen, wenn auch entsprechend gekalkt wurde....

Was allerdings das "Pflanzenproblem" angeht, so ist der ph-Wert nicht ursächlich für das Pflanzenwachstum, und Werte um ph 8 sind zwar nicht ideal, aber nicht zwingend ein Grund für eine Beunruhigung.
Im Prinzip gibt es nur drei Möglichkeiten die Pflanzen etwas einzuschränken (owohl man sich da fragen sollte, ob die Einschränkung wirklich nötig ist), das eine, und das wäre die beste Lösung, wäre eine Verringerung der Nährstoffzufuhr - dies ist aber leider häufig nicht oder nur mit erheblichem finanziellen Aufwand zu schaffen. Weiterhin wäre, wie schon von moon beschrieben, eine Mechanische Entkrautung bei solch einem kleinen Gewässer möglich - diese muss zwar gelegentlich wiederholt werden, ist aber durch entspechende Arbeitseinsätze von den Vereinsmitgliedern kostengünstig selbst zu bewerkstelligen.
Die dritte Variante wäre eine Erhöhung des Trübungsgrades durch gründelnde Fische wie Karpfen evtl. in der Verbindung mit dem Besatz von Graskarpfen - hierbei ist aber zu bedenken, dass besonders die Unterwasserpflanzen Grund für die Vielfalt an Lebewesen unter Wasser sind, und man sollte sich schon vorher genau überlegen, ob man lieber ein naturnahes Gewässer mit einem blühenden Leben oder lieber eine mehr oder weniger klare Brühe mit Fleischbeilage haben möchte....

Gruß Fischpaule


----------



## corax (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Was sind bespannte Teiche?
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Jens84 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*



corax schrieb:


> Was sind bespannte Teiche?
> Gruß
> Hermann



Voll mit Wasser.  So nennt man Teiche die befüllt sind.

Grüße


----------



## corax (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Hallo Fischpaule,
ich möchte an dieser Stelle deutlich machen, daß ich zu diesem Thema nichts Unvernünftiges geschrieben habe. Ebenso kann ich auch in einigen anderen Beiträgen sehr vernünftige Vorschläge erkennen. 
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Der Ausführung von "Fischpaule" schließe ich mich an!

Zu Ergänzen ist noch ein PH-Wert von 8 ist noch im normalen Bereich.
Sollte der PH-Wert höher als 9,5 steigen kann der PH-Wert mit "kohlesaurem Kalk" gesenkt werden. Dabei steigt der PH-Wert nicht weiter an.


----------



## BlankyB (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es praktisch unmöglich die Wasserpest zu bekämpfen indem man die Wasserwerte verändert.
Die wird bei PH Wert 6 noch genauso gut wachsen wie bei PH Wert 9. Außerdem ist ein genaues dosieren unmöglich wenn du irgendwelche PH senkende Stoffe einbringen willst, das kann man im Aquarium machen, aber nicht bei so einem großen Gewässer.

mein Tip: wie schon gesagt mit nem Rechen an einer kette abfischen (das machen einige auch an Forellenseen vom Boot aus)
oder Graskarpfen einsetzen, was natürlich wieder Nachteile hat die ja bekannt sind 

unterm Strich solltest du nicht vergessen, dass die Wasserpest eine unglaublich wichtige Pflanze ist, sie ist zwar nicht schön und wuchert, aber sie produziert sauerstoff und reinigt das Wasser wie keine andere Pflanze.

Theoretisch ist es sogar möglich dass ein gewässer "umkippen" kann wenn man einen Großteil der Wasserpest entfernt, sofern sie die Hauptpopulation darstellt.

Gruß Blanky |wavey:


----------



## corax (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Hallo Wasser- und Teichexperten,
viele haben hier richtig erkannt, daß das Problem ( wenn es denn wirklich eines ist ) des guten Pflanzenwachstums, durch Nährstoffe verursacht ist, und nur mechanisch durch Entfernen der überzähligen Wasserpflanzen und Schlammentfernung zu lösen ist. Darüber hinaus sollte weiterer Nährstoffeintrag durch Füttern oder Anfüttern vermieden werden. Eine zusätzliche Düngung ( Pferdemist u.ä.) würde den Teich auf längere Zeit ruinieren. Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, ob Kalk hinzugegen wird oder nicht. Interessant sind hier die Beiträge, die sich mit dem pH- Wert beschäftigen, obwohl Alles gut wächst und das hier nicht das Problem ist. Da hier von Anfang bis Ende die ominöse Kalkung herumgeistert, mit teils richtigen, aber auch teils falschen Behauptungen, möchte ich aus der Sicht eines Chemikers, für den, den es interessiert, hierzu etwas schreiben. Kalk (CaCO3) ist eine chemische Verbindung aus einer relativ starken Base und einer sehr schwachen Säure. Kalk ist aufgrund der sehr geringen Wasserlöslichkeit, Baustoff von Wasserlebewesen, wie Muscheln und Schnecken. Sind im Wasser Säuren gelöst, kann sich diese Bausubstanz aber auflösen und es bilden sich andere Salze.
CaCO3 + H2O + CO2 = Ca(HCO3)2
Diese chemische Gleichung beschreibt das Verhalten von Kalk unter Zugabe von Wasser und Kohlendioxid ( Kohlensäure ). Kalk geht in eine lösliche Form über: Calciumhydrogencarbonat. Wichtig für die Wasserchemie: 
1. Ist im Wasser kein freies CO2 (Kohlensäure) geht auch kein Kalk in Lösung, d.h. bei pH-Werten von 9,5 , wie hier postuliert, bleibt sämtlicher Kalk ungelöst und nutzlos. 
2. Wasserpflanzen können auch aus dem Calciumhydrogencarbonat bei Mangel von freiem Kohlendioxid das Kohlendioxid abbauen; der pH-Wert bleibt nahezu konstant bis zum vollständigen Abbau, weil wiederum Kalk ausfällt. Wird jetzt Kalk zugegeben, geht er erst garnicht in Lösung
3. Der pH-Wert steigt dann weiter, weil andere Alkali-oder Erdalkalihydrogenkarbonate auch den pH-Wert bestimmen.
In der Regel sind die Gewässer in Deutschland ausreichend mit Ca(HCO3)2 versorgt. Man braucht also nicht kalken. Von den Moorgewässern sollte man die Finger lassen. Hier haben sich die Lebewesen schon angepasst.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## corax (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Es war schon spät,als ich gestern meinen vorstehenden Beitrag geschrieben habe und ich habe eine kurze Zusammenfassung vergessen, die ich jetzt nachholen möchte. 
Eine Kalkung eines einheimischen Gewässers ist nur sinnvoll, wenn der pH-Wert aufgrund des Eintrages von mineralischen oder organischen Säuren abgesunken ist. Hier bindet oder neutralisiert dann der Kalk die vorhandenen Säuren. In ähnlicher Weise wird bei vom sauren Regen geschädigten Wäldern verfahren und Kalk zur Neutralisation ausgebracht. Auch ein Hobbygärtner bringt in seinem Garten Kalk aus, um der Versäuerung des Bodens entgegenzuwirken. Bei einem heimischen Angelteich mit einem pH-Wert von 8 und gutem Pflanzenwachstum ist eine Kalkung völlig sinnlos und die zusätzliche Belastung mit organischem Abfall sogar schädlich!
Gruß
Hermann
p.s. Die pH-Skala ist eine Reihe von Zahlen von 0 bis 14. Sieben ist neutral d.h. Säure und Basen sind im Gleichgewicht. Zu kleineren Zahlen hin wird es immer saurer; bewegt sich der pH-Wert in Richtung 14 wird es immer alkalischer oder basischer.


----------



## fabi1 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Hallo, Ich will mich schon einmal bei euch für die vielen antworten bedanken. Der Teich wurde vor etwa 5 Jahren entschlammt mit Baggern. So da sehr viel Landwirtschaft am Bach betrieben wird der in den Teich läuft ist der Nährstoffeintrag durch Gülle sehr hoch. Habe mal eine frage. Wenn ich jetzt den Einlauf im Teich mit Schilf besetze dass das Wasser erst durch den Schilf laufen muss, wird es dann nicht gefiltert??? Also Zieht sich der Schilf nicht viele Nährstoffe heraus???
MFG Fabian


----------



## lonesome (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Huhu,

der Link zu Olaf Deters ist ist hier die Top- Meldung. Unbedingt lesen!
Wie schon richtig beschrieben muss man zum einen erstmal die KH in erfahrung bringen. Das kann man recht simpel selbst messen: Wassertest im Zoofachhandel liegt um 6€. Und bitte: Keine Teststreifen!

Die nächste Frage die ich mir stellen würde: Wo liegt der Teich? Wie ist die Wasserzufuhr? Der Teich hat ja nun keine Folie. Und so ist er in Kontakt mit dem Erdreich was auch für das zuführende Wasser gilt: Hier wird das Wasser chem. Beeinflusst und das Gestein kann sich sowohl neutral als verändernd auswirken.

Erst wenn diese Basics geklärt sind und man das natürliche Umfeld in Augenschein genommen hat kann man genaue Ausführungen machen.
Wenn ihr ein Problem mit Wasserpest habt, dann messt doch auch mal Nitrat und Phosphat. Hier kann man dan sehen, in wie weit der Eintrag der Landwirtschaft sich auswirkt.

Entfernt Ihr die Wasserpest schlagartig kann es sich durchaus auch negativ auswirken: Sie stellt eine Konkurenz zu Algen da.
Hier ist deine Idee mit dem Schilfgürtel ein sehr gute Idee!

Wie ist denn der Wasserzulauf?


----------



## fabi1 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Danke... Das Wasser kommt aus einem Bach.. Es läuft durch ein Vorlaufbecken indem sich der Dreck absetzen soll. Es läuft recht viel Wasser in den See. Erst nach dem Ausbaggern wuchs die Wasserpest so ricjhtig...Der Schilfgürtel ist nur gut um Algen aus dem Wasser zu filtern oder auch um Nährstoffe heraus zu Filtern??? Sorry wenn ichs jetzt nicht ganz verstanden habe...
MFG Fabian


----------



## corax (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Hallo fabi1,
selbstverständlich kannst du dein Vorlaufbecken zur mechanischen und biologischen Reinigung des Bachwassers verwenden. Weitere Informationen unter wikipedia und Pflanzenkläranlage. Alle gutgemeinten Ratschläge aus der Aquarienchemie kannst du vergessen, es sei denn, du willst Amazonasverhältnisse in deinem Teich schaffen. 
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## lonesome (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Hallo Herrmann,

die Chemie ist die selbe  Und wenn Du genau liest was ich geschrieben habe, dann hab ich keinen Tipp zur Wasserbeeinflussung gegeben, sondern erstmal Analysefragen gestellt.
Deine Amazonasverhältnisse würden bei hiesigen Gewässern keinen Sinn machen, zumal das auch schwer in seinem Teich zu bewerkstelligen wäre (Frischwasserzulauf). 

Dennoch könnte man auch da an den Werten "spielen". Rupft er die Blümchen raus wird kein Co2 veratmet. Der pH Wert würde sinken. Aber auch hier stellt sich die Frage wie schnell das Wasser zufließt, und welche Ausgangsbasis das Wasser hat (< Wasserwerte).
Das wäre dann zB sowas wie die Gesteine, oder der Boden auf dem Wasser läuft, der Sauerstoffgehalt,.... etc. Das sind alles beeinflussende Faktoren.
 Was leider zu oft gegeben wird sind "lokale Meinungen". Was ein "das mach ich immer so!" kaputt machen kann mal als Beispiel: Ein Sauerländer Fischwirt setzte seinen Teichen nicht unerhebliche Mengen Salz zu. Als das am Niederrhein (Rheinwasser ist traditionell sowas wie Flüssigbeton) getan wurde kippte die Anlage... Da wurden dann so Kleinigkeiten wie Leitwert und Gesamthärte ausser acht gelassen. 

Wo ich dir sofort recht gebe ist der Hinweiß zum Schilfgürtel. Nette Vereins-Fleißarbeit 

Um noch mal zu sagen was der Schilfgürtel machen soll: Die Pflanzen brauchen zum Wachsen Kalium, Nitrat und Phosphat. Leitest Du nun das Wasser erst durch den Schilfgürten, nehmen die Pflanzen dort eben diese Stoffe auf und verringern den Eintrag durch den Bach in den Teich. Du hast also eine Nährstoffkonkurenz geschaffen. Das hält zum einen die Algen kurz (Hier musst Du abwägen ob das sinnvoll ist: Viele Fische fressen eben Algen) und die Wasserpest vielleicht knapper.

Wie Du hier sehen kannst: Du verknappst das Nahrungsangebot und musst vll zufüttern. Das aber wiederum belastet sowohl die Vereinskasse als auch das Gewässer (erneut).

pH 8 ist für unsere hiesigen Gewässer nahezu normal. "Normaler" wäre 7,5, aber das ist auch eine Frage zu welcher Tageszeit du gemessen hast, womit und wie der Verschlammungsgrad des Teiches ist. Nun hast Du gesagt der ist frisch ausgebaggert. Das verlanden ist in der Natur ein völlig normaler Vorgang, der aber nicht zum Hobby passt. Gilt ja auch für Zierteiche im Garten.
Somit muss der Teich sich nach so einem massiven Eingriff erstmal "neu finden". Schlamm produzieren (und auch hier für den Gartenteich: Der "Dreck" ist euer Teichfilter. Auf dem Mulm sitzen die Bakkis! 

So, kleiner Abriss in die Zusammenhänge. Dennoch: Ohne Wasserwerte zu kennen ist es wie blind Dart spielen. Mess den Krams, fahr doch einfach zu nem Zoohandel der so Tests anbietet, und lass das vor Ort machen. Poste die Werte rein, und dann schauen wir mal.

Du brauchst (in einer sauberen Flasche OHNE Metallverschluss, pingeligst sauber gespült, mehrfach gespült das ja keine Kohlensäure noch verblieben ist, bis oben hin voll gemacht) folgende Werte:

Gh, Kh, pH (mittags genommen), Phosphat, Nitrat, und wenn du gerade dabei bist noch Nitrit. Wenn du wen richtig guten hast: Leitwert.

Dann kann man Dir sagen ob überhaupt Maßnahmen nötig sind.

Solltet Ihr planen einen Schilfgürten zu bauen würden ich den am Bach mit einem Bypass ansteuern. So bleiben euch zur oben erwähnten Problematik Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## fabi1 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Ok Danke...Ich werde das mal Messen... http://www.hood.de/auction/34503741/esha-aqua-quick-test-5-messwerte.htm du meinst sowas oder???
MFG Fabian


----------



## Jens84 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Damit sich lonesome nicht selbst zitieren muss:



lonesome schrieb:


> Und bitte: Keine Teststreifen!



Eher sowas mit Reagenzien, hab ich mir auch geholt.

http://www.mlh-zoohandel.de/epages/61214322.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61214322/Products/4273

Gibts auch günstiger (Link dient nur als Beispiel). Hab meinen (diesen von Tetra) für 45€ gekauft. Einfach mal das Web durchsuchen.

Meiner Meinung nach ausreichend.

Grüße


----------



## corax (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Hallo Fabian,
und was machst du dann, wenn du die ganzen Werte von KH, GH,   Kohlendioxid, pH u.s.w. für dein offenes System vorliegen hast, und einiges an Geld für die Reagenzien ausgegeben hast? Einrahmen und an die Wand hängen? Schlauer bist du dadurch geworden, aber machen kannst du deswegen trotzdem nichts. Bitte weitere Vorschläge der Aquarienexperten. 
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## fabi1 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

@Jens84: Hast ja recht#6
Hab ich ganz vergessen
Ich werde mal schauen was ich mir für einen hole... Gibt ja genug im Web...
Danke
MFG Fabian


----------



## fabi1 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

so ich habe ebn von unserem Vorsitzenden ein Gutachten bekommen... Das erleichtert die Sache für mich erheblich... Der phosphat Gehalt liegt bei 0,205mg/L, Nitrit 0,02mg/L, Nitrat 2,4mg/L, Elektrische Leitfähigkeit ist 223, Sauerstoffgehalt 17,1mg/L, PH-Wert 8,3, gemessen wurde bei einer Temperatur von 4,9Grad (Wasser versteht sich). 
NUr KH und GH steht hier nicht drauf...Hoffe das euch das weiter hilft..
MFG Fabian


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

@ fabi

Euer Problem ist nicht der PH-Wert sondern der übermäßige Bestand von Wasserpest!
Der Idealwert des PH-Wertes für alle Fischarten liegt zwischen 7 u. 8 (wenn er Nachmittags gemessen wurde).
Das eigendliche Problem ist der hohe Phosphat(PO4³)-Gehalt eures Gewässers. Dadurch das hohe Wachstum der Wasserpest.

*Zur Bekämpfung der Wasserpest durch Kalk:*
Es ist schon möglich Pflanzen mit Kalk zu bekämpfen und zwar mit Kalkstickstoff = Chem. Bezeichnung "Calziumcyamid - CaCN² ".
Dies ist aber nur für die Teichwirtschaft geeignet. Beim ausbringen muß der Teich abgelassen sein. Bei der Anwendung sollte man auch Kenntnisse darüber haben ,da man auch Schutzvorschriften beachten muß. 
Und das Wichtigste nach dem ausbringen wandelt sich der Kalkstickstoff in Pflanzendünger um und das regt das Pflanzenwachstum noch mehr an !

Also Finger weg vom Kalk !!

Ich rate dir die Wasserpest manuel zu Bekämpfen und versuchen den Phosphat (PO4³)-Gehalt im Gewässer zu verringern (Verringern von Einschwemmungen aus angrenzenden Wiesen und Feldern....).


----------



## fabi1 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Ok das mit dem phosphat habe ich mir schon gedacht... Werden es wohl mal mit nem Schilfgürtel versuchen.
MFG Fabian


----------



## lonesome (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Thema was macht man mit den gekauften Tests: Man stellt sie nicht in den Bilderrahmen, sondern man verfolgt die Entwicklung am Gewässer und kann dokumentieren ob und wenn was sich verändert.

Thema PO4: Der ist in der Tat erhöht. Wenn das aber ein Angelteich ist, dann kann es durchaus auch sein das beim Ansitzen die Futtereimer mitgeschleppt werden. Wenn Du Eimerweise Fischfutter ins Gewässer einbringt was nicht mal auf seine chem. Bestandteile (also Nitrate, Phosphate,....) untersucht ist, könnte das schon eher eine Ursache sein. Der sehr niedrige No3 Wert könnte so einen Rückschluss zulassen: Entgegen dem abbaubaren Nitrat sammelt sich Phosphat an. Hier könnte die Erklärung zur Messdifferenz beider Werte liegen.

Kalk halte ich wie meine Vorredner für falsch. Wir haben zwar nicht die GH, aber wir haben den Leitwert. Und dieser zeigt eigentlich das selbe, was auch die GH anzeigt. Der Leitwert beschreibt den Zusatz von Leitfähigen Molekülen (zB Salze, Metalle,...) im Vergleich zu destilliertem Wasser. So aus Erfahrung entspricht Dein Leitwert von gerade mal 230 entspricht einer Gesamthärte (hier: die Gesamtheit aller gelösten Stoffen zur Wasserhärtenbildung) von ca 2-4°. 
Heißt: Ihr habt weiches Wasser. Erfahrungsgemäß ist die Kh dann auch nicht sonderlich hoch, ich tippe mal so 2-3.

Warum ist also der pH Wert so hoch? Das Wasser spricht eher dafür, das er niedriger sein könnte da die Puffernden Härten gering sind.
Insgesamt war das aber für eure Region zu erwarten: Das Sauerland ist überwiegend ein Schiefergebierge. Heißt das wenige Kalke vorhanden sind.
Das ist ein Phänomen was auch im Ruhrgebiet (Bochum zb) zum tragen kommt: Unser Wasser kommt aus dem Sauerland. Es ist mittelhart bis weich (kommt sogar auf den Stadtteil an wer woher beliefert wird) und auch wir haben in den Aquarien das Problem das die Härten OK sind, der pH Wert aber stets nach "zu hoch" tendiert.
Was also tun? Eingangs sagte ich ja schon, das Du bei drosselung der Wasserzufuhr (weniger Sauerstoffeintrag (Bach!), somit mehr veratmetes CO2 (< KohlenSÄURE) einen sinkenden pH Wert haben wirst. Ebenfalls bringt die Entfernung der Blümchen ebenfalls einen solchen Effekt wie beschrieben.

Nur: Braucht ihr das? Oder wird da in ein System eingegriffen was eigentlich läuft? 
Als Resümee würde ich dir raten: Mach den Schilfgürtel. Lass das Bachwasser über einen möglichst langen Weg durch den Gürtel laufen. Hier kann der Sauerstoff aus dem sprudelnden Bach "sich verlaufen" und das Phosphat aufgenommen werden.
Und: Mit Testkoffer kannst Du verfolgen wie es sich entwickelt. Aber: Denk an den Bypass!!! Hier kannst Du dann Deine Messwerte einstellen indem du entweder mehr Wasser direkt in den Teich gibst, oder eben nicht. Und: Keine direkte Wasserzufuhr kann auch eine Reduzierung des Sauerstoffeintrages bedeuten! 
Ich denke, da hast du einen homäopathischen Weg an der Hand.


----------



## fabi1 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Ok...Werde wohl dann mal wieder was posten wenn alles gemacht ist und ich die ersten Messergebnisse habe...Besonderen Dank an dir lonesome aber auch allen anderen..
MFG Fabian


----------



## corax (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Leute,
dieses ganze Gerede über Gesammthärte, Carbonathärte, Leitfähigkeit und pH-Wert ( außer über Phosphat und Nitrat ) ist in diesem Fall vollkommen überflüssig. Sicher kann man diese Werte bestimmen, täglich sogar, und den pH-Wert meinetwegen auch dreimal nachts. Und was ist dann das Ergebnis der Datensammelwut? Dann hat man diese Werte auf einem Blatt Papier und kann in diesem Fall garnichts machen und darf auch nichts machen ( ich warne vor chemischen Veränderungen dieses Systems, denn was in den Teich hineinfließt fließt auch wieder hinaus mit allen rechtlichen Folgen). Hier fließt ein Bach, wahrscheinlich schon seit Jahrhunderten, und den Teich gibt es auch nicht erst seit gestern ( die Mineralien aus dem Untergrund haben  das darüber fließende Wasser seit Jahrhunderten immer auf die gleiche Art und Weise beeinflußt ), und trotzdem wird gefordert, gewissermaßen diese "Basics" abzuklären.  Ist das sinnvoll? 
Ich könnte hier noch eine ganze Menge zu den obengenannten chemischen Grundbegriffen schreiben, die teilweise vollmundig verzerrt dargestellt wurden. Aber ich möchte hier nicht missionieren und empfehle diesen Leuten selber mal in der Literatur nachzuschauen. Wenn der eine oder andere Fragen hat, bin ich bereit, diese auch per PN zu beantworten.
Zustimmen kann ich den Versuchen, das " Problem " mechanisch,biologisch zu lösen.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie senke ich den PH-wert?*

Hi

Als langjähriger Aquarianer möchte ich eins sagen,bitte bitte vergleicht niemals ein Aquarium mit einem See Teich......das sind 2 Welten,selbst wenn das Becken 2000liter hat und seit Jahren eingefahren ist und es einem Teich Biologisch sehr nahe kommt ist es doch nicht so.

Ein Aq ist zwar auch ein "Biologisches" System,aber kann mit einem See..... niemals verglichen werden.

Die Wasserchemie ist ungefähr die gleiche GH KH PH Leitwert.....aber die einflüsse auswirkungen bei eingriffen im Aq oder im See sind keinesfalls 100% zu vergleichen.

Daher können wir hier nicht sagen was im Aq gut geht ist im See...genauso,zb.Ph senken,dafür spielen zuviele faktoren eine rolle,die so niemals im Aq vorzufinden sind vom Regen Nährstoffeintrag Mulm Fische Besatz...........


Hier nochmal nen Link von einem Jahrelangen Zierfischzüchter,das ein oder andere erklärt er da zur Wasserchemie warum weshalb.....ähnlich wie Deters seite.

http://www.afizucht.de/index.html

lg


----------

